# Bride of Portable Hole: The Book of Neurotic Fantasy



## Morrus

To help raise funds for this year's ENnies, EN Publishing has put together a beautiful, 174-page full-colour hardcover of* Bride of Portable Hole: The Book of Neurotic Fantasy*.  This deluxe colectors item is available from EN Publishing's print storefront.  It is big, it is hilarious, and, yes, it's pretty expensive!  But we believe it's worth every penny, and proceeds from sales will go directly towards supporting the ENnies.  That's right - we're making no profit off this one!
[bq]The Deluxe HARDCOVER version! *Bigger and Better*. Don't let anyone else tell you different, it's as you always suspected in your deepest fears. Size matters, and there's no denying it. That's why the peeps over at EN Publishing have upgraded and enlarged the _Portable Hole Full of Beer_, and are re-releasing it as _Bride of Portable Hole: The Book of Neurotic Fantasy_. We've combined the contents of Ambient Inc.'s 2002 ENnie Award-winning _Portable Hole Full of Beer [this product contains no alcohol]_ with EN Publishing's 2003 sequel, _Son of a Portable Hole_, updated the stats, and added new content to create this daunting, *Anatomically Over-Endowed * book with 174 pages of hilarious content in glorious colour! Yeah, it's expensive. But it's worth it!

[imagel]http://www.enworld.org/enpublishing/bride.jpg[/imagel]*Bride of Portable Hole: The Book of Neurotic Fantasy* includes:

  a.. The Eric and the Dread Gazebo story, and stats for the Gazebo itself.
  b.. Librum Perflagitiosus Equitis: The Book of Very Shameful Cavaliers
with 18 Prestige Classes and an NPC class. New content includes the Twit,
The Pony Girl, and the Flunky.
  c.. Ye Mighty Book o' Feates: 24 Feats, including new content from  E.N. Armoury: Chainmail Bikinis.
  d.. Encounters: Return to the Orc and the Pastry, Revenge of the Orc and the Pastry, Himover the Flaming Poodlemancer of Underdark, The Lost Penguin Colony, Deus Ex Machina, and the Elemental Plane of Candy.
  e.. Monsters & Templates: The Flumphonomicon, Monsters of the MetaGame, and Templates. Includes the addition of the Cyclopean Breech Serpent.
  f.. Equipment and Alchemy: Yee Mighty Sporting Goodes Shoppe, Better Living Through Chemistry and d20 Drinking Games return, bringing with them an exerpt from the Chainmail Bikini, Bed, Body & Boudoir, and Devious Drinks.
  g.. Reviews: WotC's Academically Speaking & FFG's Romance & Relationships are joined with Reality Check (D&D TV Shows), and the Bestiary of Oozes
  h.. Spells: 35 spells, including the new Summon Mojo, Power Word, Dye and Power Word, Sea.
  i.. Magic Items: A Portable Hole Full of Loot contains 14 pages of magic items, and is in the good company of Magic WeaPuns (new), The Half-Mad Magic Shoppe (new), Items of Love & Romance, Migical Vestments of the Loins, and Leo's Tiny Chariot.
  j.. Pick Up Lines for Horny Gamers makes its first appearance, as do the rules for Beaver Hunt.
  k.. Beaver Hunt: Join an international elite strike force to combat the Maple Syrup Conspiracy, one pelt at a time with this new card game.

(not available in stores, batteries not included, some equipment shown is optional. Warning: pregnant women, the elderly, and children should avoid prolonged exposure to Bride of Portable Hole Full of Beer (this product contains no alcohol). all models over 18 years of age. list was current at time of printing. may cause physical trauma, up to and including agitation of prostate. discontinute use if any of the following occurs: itching, vertigo, hearing loss, dizziness, blurred vision (natural or cyber-assisted), tingling in extremities, muscle twitching, loss of balance or coordination, slurred speech, temporary blindness, ringing in the ears, diarrhea, odoriferous belching, uncontrollable flatulence, profuse sweating or heart palpitations. reader assumes full responsibility. do not remove this disclaimer under penalty of law. read at your own risk.)[/bq]


----------

